# Big Flounder-Port Mansfield



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

Capt. Wayne Davis and Travis Fite (Houston), show off some Monster Flounder.....They found that Kelley Wiggler Paddle Tail Shads in Carolina Pumpkin Seed/Chart tail "slow-rolled" through deeper depressions that were surrounded by a low tide shallow water sand flat was the ticket - This Past Saturday in Port Mansfield, Texas


----------

